# Best Camera Advertising ever !!!!



## nikkito (Aug 16, 2012)

Have you seen this?? is for real.

Pentax, no need to say more.

http://photorumors.com/2012/02/25/what-were-they-thinking/

Cheers, Nico


----------



## rwmson (Aug 17, 2012)

that stinks!


----------



## rpt (Aug 17, 2012)

I would *not* do that to *my* camera! I don't need a S#!^ proof camera!


----------



## Menace (Aug 17, 2012)

That's just sh#!


----------



## rpt (Aug 17, 2012)

Menace said:


> That's just sh#!


Bad enough my camera has to put up with me and some of my pictures! Would not want to traumatize it any more


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 17, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Have you seen this?? is for real.
> 
> Pentax, no need to say more.
> 
> ...


Looks like Photoshop


----------



## iris chrome (Aug 17, 2012)

That is sooo craptastic!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 17, 2012)

I had to look twice there, I thought it was a Q system at first ha ha ha

Seen a second hand Pentax 6x& for silly money, very tempted. But then like buying an old roller it also takes silly money to keep using the thing!


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 18, 2012)

Meet Pentax new CEO......


----------

